

Ask HN: Anybody live in government housing? - rwillystyle

I'm about to start a company and will draw little to no salary for 1-2 years.  I believe this qualifies me for government housing.  Has anyone gone down this route before? I live in Massachusetts, USA which apparently has many social programs.
======
michaelpinto
It's up to the local government to see if you qualify — although my guess is
that's based on your previous income and other factors (like if you're a
citizen or have a family). Even if you qualify there may be a waiting list —
and my bet is that you couldn't really count on the quality:

<http://www.massresources.org/public-housing.html>

I once had a friend who was a blogger who lived in the projects here in NYC
and the quality of housing was pretty terrible...

------
throwaway999999
I grew up in the projects which is government housing but I guarantee you
don't want to move there. There are several types of government housing i.e.:
Section 8, Projects etc... Did you want to know about any specific form of
Gov. Housing?

~~~
shire
Are they hard to get into?

~~~
throwaway999999
Yes, and I am sure there will be a long waiting line.

~~~
caw
I also think they don't open up applications frequently.

[http://www.ajc.com/news/atlanta/housing-crisis-reaches-
full-...](http://www.ajc.com/news/atlanta/housing-crisis-reaches-
full-589653.html)

